# Connecting a printer to a Wireless network



## Bren-sg (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi,

I have a colour laser printer with a USB connection port.

Can anyone tell me, can you get a USB module which allows your printer to connect wirelessly to my home network rather than have the usb cable plugged into the back of the PC?

Cheers,

Brendon.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Yes, it's called a wireless print server. 

Something like this Linksys item will probably do the job:

http://www.linksys.com/products/product.asp?grid=33&scid=37&prid=440

Note if you have a multi-function printer/scanner/fax, these type of print servers typically only support the printing function.

JamesO


----------



## L1Technician (Mar 21, 2008)

Make sure that your printer is compatible with the print server. It also deals with compatibility.


----------

